# Slide In Or Out?



## JEFFNROA (Aug 25, 2008)

I was wondering how many leave their slide out when trailer is at home. I have been plugging it in and leaving the slide out while I have it parked in the yard but now am wondering if this is bad on the supports?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I have left mine out for a month or more no problem. Just need to clean the top before you push it back in.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Everytime I drive by the local dealer, they have the slides out so it can't be a big issue.


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

I leave mine out all summer---except when towing, but close up in the fall. 
My outback is 5 years old now, no trouble with the slides.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

the slide is out....the kids are in and out of it while it's sitting in the driveway!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I left ours open all winter with no problems. James


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Open in the driveway. No problems.


----------



## 2dayinc (Jul 2, 2008)

We leave ours at the park all year with slide out. No problems.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just keep the rubber gaskets/seals lubricated with some good silicone to prevent cracking.......


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

JEFFNROA....It looks like leaving the slides out works for everyone, as long as you keep the gaaskets/seals lubricated......


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

We keep ours open 24/7. We use it as a guest room as needed. Also just like to go inside, have a beer and think "camping".


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

I keep mine in between trips to keep everything clean, but they are designed to hold the weight as long as the slide is not overloaded. If it is out for 1 day or 100 it should not matter.


----------

